# Frage zum Windows-Client



## Akarr (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich hätte ne frage zum Windows-Client:
Wie habt ihr den gemacht? (Mit welcher Sprache/Welche Programme)

Die Sache ist, er sieht verdammt chic aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Akarr


----------



## Regnor (5. Oktober 2005)

Servus,
der Client ist mit Borland Delphi 7 entwickelt. Zusätzlich zu den beiliegenden Komponenten werden noch INDY und Jedi Komponenten verwendet.
Die Grafiken hat der B3nni verbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (5. Oktober 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafiken hat der B3nni verbrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!  :tongue:


----------



## Akarr (5. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank für die fixe Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@B3N: Armes Schwein :wink:


----------

